# ND HUNTERS BEWARE, BIGFOOT



## Larry

Finnaly a real PT kind of guy that knows the outdoors adds some credibility to all this BIGFOOT stuff. Yes this man I actually believe may have something. The vole part got me...how many would understand that?

Ellendale man believes huge footprints belong to Bigfoot


----------



## prairiewolf

all I have to say is HMMMMMM


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i deliver lumber to the yard in that town

next time im there im gonna ask the guys what they think about this

those tracks did look impressive,not like bear tracks like most others that are found

to the best of my knowledge,bear is a very rare sight to see in north dakota

and if they are spotted its in the northern portion of the state

ellendale is on the southern border of the state where it is wide open spaces and not a good habitat for bears

so the odds of it being a bear seem pretty slim to me


----------



## youngdon

He sent photos of the footprints to an expert ? How can someone be an expert on something they can't prove even exists ?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

youngdon said:


> He sent photos of the footprints to an expert ? How can someone be an expert on something they can't prove even exists ?


self proclaimed

just like politicians thinking they are experts at knowing what is best for all of us

well maybe e sent them to an animal biology expert to see if he could determine if they were from a known species


----------



## Larry

I think this thread is going to be a good one! :teeth: :teeth:


----------



## youngdon

A pile of scat would prove the existence.


----------



## kiyote

probably just some dude in a halloween costume, keepin the hoax alive.

if he's real all you need is a camera and some jack links beef jerky to prove it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Larry

Don where in ND is Bigfoot going to get a pile of:

SCAT-A small deep-bodied silvery fish that lives in inshore and estuarine waters of the Indo-Pacific.


----------



## kiyote

he's just gonna pull it from his butt.lol.


----------



## Larry

Does Youngdon exist? Does Catcapper exist? Does Hassle exist? ......... how many on here have seen them?

Despite them leaving tracks often?


----------



## kiyote

I do not believe it possible in this day and age for them to exist and remain hidden from the world


----------



## pokeyjeeper

He left a track Bigfoots can't fly


----------



## youngdon

TheDuckMaster said:


> Don where in ND is Bigfoot going to get a pile of:
> 
> SCAT-A small deep-bodied silvery fish that lives in inshore and estuarine waters of the Indo-Pacific.


I would have readily accepted; go away, or a type of Jazz, an abbreviation of the school and college ability test, or even an Italian auto manufacturer, but you're reaching on that one....


----------



## Larry

Pokey, you still don't get it about coyotes and not flying. One of these I'll call you again and explain.

However, you sparked a thought and maybe bigfoot are really gargoyle's ? This one is a female given away by the horns that she can grow when she gets mad at the male of the species.


----------



## prairiewolf

I woke up with one of those once !!!


----------



## kiyote

hubba,hubba! NOTHING BEATS CRAZY SCARY SEX!


----------



## murphyranch

Manbearpig


----------



## dwtrees

Interesting concept, Bigfoot in North Dakota. What I though was even more interesting was his comment about bigfoot going into the hills. I have been to Ellendale many times and there are no hills to speak of there. And what could be called hills are not that big. Go check google earth and look to the west of Ellendale about 15 miles and there are some small hills there but otherwise the land is pretty flat around there.

Then again who knows......................................................................


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Hay how did you get a picture of my ex


----------



## prairiewolf

OK, I guess I will comment on Bigfoot. Think of this, no verifiable evidence, hmmm just like UFO's.

So Bigfoot must be an alien, that would answer all the questions, LMAO !!!!


----------



## kiyote

could be he is the mythical intelligent liberal woul;d explain the ungroomed look and hairy pits.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

dwtrees said:


> Interesting concept, Bigfoot in North Dakota. What I though was even more interesting was his comment about bigfoot going into the hills. I have been to Ellendale many times and there are no hills to speak of there. And what could be called hills are not that big. Go check google earth and look to the west of Ellendale about 15 miles and there are some small hills there but otherwise the land is pretty flat around there.
> 
> Then again who knows......................................................................


the hills are big enough in that area to keep my semi from getting over 45 mph when going up them.but there is still no good habitat that could be used as cover for such a creature as big foot or bear.


----------



## sportyg

ah maybe he build an underground bunker in one of those hills. why didn't he track him back to his home for a cup of hot choc, or a beer


----------



## Double Naught Spy

Contrary to Bauer, the evidence provided can be faked. Notice that the news crew didn't actually have any of their own video images, apparently all provided by Bauer.

"The truth is out there" Great quote he gave from the X-Files.

Hard to be credible to report something like that two weeks or more after you found it.


----------



## dwtrees

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> the hills are big enough in that area to keep my semi from getting over 45 mph when going up them.but there is still no good habitat that could be used as cover for such a creature as big foot or bear.


SGB, you need a bigger motor in that truck. Gat at least a 600 HP and the hills will be no problem. lol


----------



## ReidRH

OK I'm and Expert on this Subject I have watched all the Bigfoot Chasing shows and I have compiled a lot of evidence off those shows! Some Sightings are hoaxes but others are unexplained. The Tracks in this Video Look Real to me! Why would a good ole Boy want to Lie about tracking something 7 miles through the snow! I aint going a hundred yards in the Snow!! Guess that's a Southern thing LOL!

Is He out there WHO KNOWS but One Day if ya play Hide and Seek long enough ya gonna get Caught! I have been to Willow Creek where the original footage was shot that everyone goes back to. I have seen Casts of Tracks of Something I cant explain.

I also interviewed a Preacher that told me about a Sighting where his kids were in a tent on one side of the fire on a camping trip and he and his wife were on the other side and One walked between the kids tent and the fire with he and his wife both watching. This Man I knew from Childhood and is as Honest a Person ever lived is dead and gone now but this experience caused my interest in these stories.

As a Child I sat outside at night and Listened to some kind of Sound for hours that Nobody that ever heard it could explain to me what kind of animal it was! Even the Local Warden Couldn't.

There are Wonderful Mysterious things about our World I Believe the Good Lord put here to make us Wonder in amazement!

But there is always the Possibility of it Being TRUE!

PS I was joking when i said I was an expert,


----------



## kiyote

I THINK MOST OF THOSE THAT THINK THEY SAW BIGFOOT WERE PARTAKING OF SOME MAGIC MUSHROOMS.

once after drinking a case of beer I shared my fire and jack links beef jerky with one. when I woke it turned out it were just a butt ugly woman.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

dwtrees said:


> SGB, you need a bigger motor in that truck. Gat at least a 600 HP and the hills will be no problem. lol


ya, but the company wont buy a truck with more than 425 hp

it sucks when little grey haired old ladies pass you going up hill and give you the finger lol


----------



## Double Naught Spy

ReidRH said:


> OK I'm and Expert on this Subject I have watched all the Bigfoot Chasing shows and I have compiled a lot of evidence off those shows! Some Sightings are hoaxes but others are unexplained. The Tracks in this Video Look Real to me! Why would a good ole Boy want to Lie about tracking something 7 miles through the snow!


To get on TV, LOL.


----------



## Larry

Ill say it again, like gargoyles, bigfoot can fly. He just needs a mile long runway.


----------



## ReidRH

Now Why Y'all so down on Bigfoot All he does is play Hide n Seek??


----------



## kiyote

alls he plays is hide. not sure I'D WANT TO PLAY WHEN HE SEEKS.


----------



## JTKillough

Now let me first say, "I ain't no expert." But, I lived in North Dakota, spent a good portion of my youth running the prairie with my two brothers. Trust me, there are wild places there , where no tractor can go. If said trapper did indeed follow or track said ape-ish type hominid, through yonder blizzard, there is the remote possibility that said squatch was simply following the river bottoms or traversing from one river system to another. Here is the latest national map of sightings:









You will note that there have been five reported sighting in ND. So, this is not the first time said skunk-ape has trot across the frozen prairie. And just look at that graph to the bottom. Pretty, and very detailed, almost scary in color. And look, the population or this country has risen quite a bit since the Patterson film. Coincidence? You will see here that there are spikes in the sightings of Bigfoot. Almost like a cycle of migration? You may have noticed that these sightings and also those to the south east of ND seem to follow a known river system, notably the Missouri River system. Also, there is the potential for snow, and a lot of it, on the northern prairie. Therefore, there is a slight chance that said hominid Sasquatch is a close relative to a suspected Yeti of Himalia fame. I spent some time in the Redwood country of Northern California. I spent countless hours wading in coastal rivers fishing and enjoying the wildness, and mysteriousness of those dark and foreboding woods. I've seen the carved "Bigfoot" standing by the roadside to welcome tourists to "Bigfootville". So I say to you,why would anyone, be them trapper or trinket salesman, claim or even carve such a thing? Is there a Bigfoot, lumbering about the northern prairie? Of course there is!


----------



## Larry

JT-- great info, thanks for all the time it took to piece it together. Mind if I copy it and e-mail to my friend who alerted me to the article in the first place. He may ask if its okay to put it in the local paper, as he went to high school with the person that wrote the article.

I want to add this. I don't think people understand how much ground a man or wild beast can cover in a day. It wasn't unusual for settles on the plains walking along wagons and horses to cover 15 miles/day while settlers in rougher terrain, like California Oregon were around 10-15. Cannines and big cats can do twice that much, providing they have the calories to burn.

Great stuff JT...thanks again!

Larry


----------



## Double Naught Spy

Bigfoot migrations? Now I have heard it all.


----------



## kiyote

coming soon, to an area near you.


----------



## catcapper

They been see'in lots of Bigfeets here in Colorado since they made the green puff;in stuff legal. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf

This has given me an idea !!! I will start on some Bigfoot calls, so stay tuned. lol


----------



## glenway

My friend, Mike, has some of the biggest feet I've ever seen - stinky, too, but that's a different issue. Anyway, he has to buy custom clodhoppers in EEEEEE width - and, even with those grape stompers, his stinkin' feet still end up busting through the sides. No kidding.

He may be the hairy critter everyone seems to be curious about, and there's one sure-fired call that'll get him coming in on a string: * Free Beer.*

Now *that* would be a custom call, Ed. But, you might have to practice "catch and release", because you'd never sell enough calls to break even. Never.


----------



## Larry

Glen do women chase Mike?


----------



## prairiewolf

LMAO JT, good one !!

Glen, if it would take beer , I am afraid I would drink it before he ever commited to coming in, lol


----------



## kiyote

you know what they say about a guy with big feet ,big nose an big ears?

he'd better be packing ,cause that is one goofy looking dude.


----------



## JTKillough

That's odd, I also know a fella named Mike, and he also has enormous feet. I don't know if they stink, but now suspect that they do! Hmmmm, coincidence? On another note, I believe I have perfected an mp3 sound byte that will work as a call for said skunk ape. I don't know it it can be replicated via mouth call as it is rather complex, but don't let that stop you from trying. Although this can be replicated in the field, I think a download to a Foxpro would work well. Replicating this call using conventional utilities in the field would probably be hard to do, or continue, for the time span it would take to call in the Yeti as they appear to be few and far between. Here it is:
View attachment Squatch Call.mp3


----------



## azpredatorhunter

They eat their own scat... It's common knowledge


----------



## prairiewolf

damit JT, you made me thirsty !!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Lmao JTK...


----------



## JTKillough

azpredatorhunter said:


> They eat their own scat... It's common knowledge


That explains the smell, but the cast of the creature depicted here doesn't look anything like the real thing.


----------



## ReidRH

Ha Yall are Killing Me!! that Dude looks like Santa on Vacation JT, Huge Feet Though!!!


----------



## prairiewolf

With those feet , I am surprised he can wear shorts !!


----------



## 220swift

youngdon said:


> How can someone be an expert on something they can't prove even exists ?


Politicians


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Looks like he won a gold medal for drinking beer.


----------



## JTKillough

More than likely, a Nobel! They give them away like in Crackerjacks.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

so i was in Ellendale Nd the other day making a delivery to the lumber yard

i asked the yard guy if the guy that reported this is a whacko or what

he said" yup hes a whack job"

i guess the guy that reported this has been seeking big foot his entire life and believes in many other strange things.he said the best way to describe him would be a conspiracy theorist.you know the type that believes in all that crap they show on the tv show Ancient Aliens.

he also told me that supposedly some one sent in an anonymous letter with pictures of the boots he made to create these tracks.

so,ya no big foot in ND


----------



## kiyote

THERE WAS A BIGFOOT BUT HE PAYED THE PODIATRIST TO MAKE HIM INTO A LIL FOOT. he then moved to hollywood and made his screen name chewbacca


----------



## JTKillough

Then how does one explain this photo? It is said to be captured by a game cam located somewhere in Washington. Experts say it's a skunk ape! Hellava good game camera, I wonder what type?


----------



## prairiewolf

Hmmmmm, blue eyes, dont think I have ever seen anything but a human with blue eyes, albino with red, but no blue eyes, lol


----------



## JTKillough

Oops, sorry!









Yeah, aww, scary hominid photo captured in Oregon by a game cam. As you can plainly see, this creature has odd colored non-human eyes. Proof! It's a skunk ape!


----------



## prairiewolf

OK, now I believe it !!!!


----------



## youngdon

I saw a husky with two blue eyes.


----------



## youngdon

prairiewolf said:


> With those feet , I am surprised he can wear shorts !!


LMAO
Apparently I'm the only one who got this Ed.


----------



## prairiewolf

I guess so Don, but your are right there are some dogs with blue eyes, Malamute and Husky


----------



## ReidRH

Catahoula Curr Dogs have Blue eyes too! Great Dogs!!


----------



## kiyote

prairiewolf said:


> Hmmmmm, blue eyes, dont think I have ever seen anything but a human with blue eyes, albino with red, but no blue eyes, lol


I once saw a coyote with blue eyes . when I shot it,one blue this way one blue that way


----------



## ReidRH

I just read an article where two Business men were attacked by a Bigfoot on a hunting trip Father/Son They said it was a pair one male and a Female Bigfoot. All they could Say was they were huge and Seemed Real Mad about them encroaching on their area! They were asked how do you know it was a male and female they said the Female had boobs and the male's private parts were Huge there was NO Mistaking it!! I thought that was funny that they both remembered that! Seemed like they were a lil jealous LOL!


----------



## kiyote

hmm....... must have been warm out.


----------



## kiyote

maybe he does exist?????


----------



## catcapper

:roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## ReidRH

Ha I got a good Laugh out of the Pic Kiyote!! Love it! Too Darn Funny!


----------



## prairiewolf

I have some tracks like that in my backyard, maybe I should set up a trail camera and finally get a pic of it !!


----------



## kiyote

:mrgreen:


----------



## glenway

This has to be true, because it's in my Sunday newspaper.

MOSCOW, Idaho: A northern Idaho woman told police she crashed into a deer because she was distracted by a sasquatch in her rearview mirror. The Moscow-Pullman Daily reports that the 50-year old Tensed woman was driving south on U.S. Hwy 95 on Wednesday, when she struck a deer near Potlatch.

The woman told Benewah County Sheriff's officials that she saw a sasquatch chasing a deer on the side of the road while driving. She says she checked one of her mirrors to get a second look at the beast, and when she looked up, the deer ran in front of her.

Sheriff's officials marked the incident as a vehicle versus deer collision but did not report any evidence of Bigfoot.

I figure they don't really know what the tracks look like. Maybe Kiyote can share his photo with them, since it's in his neighborhood.


----------



## kiyote

there's no bigfoot in idaho.

she just saw Lenny the leftie. he's just a lil dude, a mere shell of a man really, but often mistaken for Sas, because of his attire and stench. he's not know for his grooming habits.kinda weird but nice enough guy if you stay upwind.


----------



## catcapper

She probably saw that thing drag'in in the snow, and wanted another look.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift

:roflmao:


----------



## kiyote

one can only imagine the size of his track when drug through mud instead of the coooold snow.


----------



## ReidRH

:roflmao: Yall are Killin me over here!!


----------

